# لماذا يصوم المسيحيون صوم الميلاد ؟



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2011)

لماذا يصوم المسيحيون صوم الميلاد ؟ 









  كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة بدء صوم الميلاد المجيد 
  كتير منا لا يعرف لماذا نصوم صوم الميلاد المقدس 
  فتعالى معى نتعرف على أسباب وضع الكنيسة لهذا الصوم المقدس : 

 1- تهيئة المؤمنين أنفسهم على التقوى والنمو فى الروحانية استعدادا لسماع بشرى الخلاص 
  وليشاركوا الملائكة فرحتهم بميلاد الفادى والمخلص .
  2- لنتشبه بموسى النبى الذى صام 40 يوم عندما استقبل كلمة   الله على الجبل (الوصايا العشرة) ونحن بصومنا نستقبل كلمة الله متجسدا من   البتول مريم 
  3-تهيئة النفس لتستعد لاستقبال عيد ميلاد مخلصنا، فنؤهَّل أن نعاين مولود المزود ونحن أكثر روحانية.
  4- أما الثلاثة أيام الأولى من هذا الصوم فقد أضافها   الأنبا أبرآم بن زرعه (وهى التي صامها عند نقل جبل المقطم)، لكي لا يسمح   الله بتجربة شعبه مرة أخرى. 
  وبذلك الصوم المقدس نهيئ أنفسنا لاستقبال الفادى والمخلص   طفل المزود الذى جاء ليعطينا الخلاص من الخطية ويعطينا حياة الفرح والسلام   الحقيقى ويهبنا الحياة الأبدية 
  فلو جاءك ضيف مهم فى منزلك فأنك تستعد له بكل أنواع   الاستعدادات من تجهيز المنزل وكنسه وفرش أحسن المفروشات وكذلك تهيئ نفسك   وتكون فى أحسن الحالات وتلبس أجمل لبس عندك وأشياء أخرى كتير تفعلها   أستعداداً لمجئ ذلك الضيف المهم 
  فما بالك نحن نستعد لمجئ رب المجد الذى جاء للعالم وولد فى مزود حقير لأجلك 
  فلنستعد بالصوم والصلاة ووسائط النعمة لأن تكون قلوبنا مثل المزود الذى أستقبل الرب يسوع 
  يا ربى يسوع المسيح تعالى وأسكن فى قلبى وأملك عليا وأقبل صومى ليكون ذبيحة حب مقدمة لك .

منقول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل جداا
كنت لسه هنزله
شكرا ليكي امي
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيبه​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع روووووووووووووعه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ياامى​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الآن أشرحوا لنا كيفية الصيام ..*
*وشكراً ..*


----------



## RASHY19_7 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع بجد رااااائع... الرب يبارك حضرتك*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع أختى الحبيبة


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

> لأن تكون قلوبنا مثل المزود الذى أستقبل الرب يسوع
> يا ربى يسوع المسيح تعالى وأسكن فى قلبى وأملك عليا وأقبل صومى ليكون ذبيحة حب مقدمة لك .



آمين
*شكرا جداا
موضوع رائع
دمتم بخير*​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا
> كنت لسه هنزله
> شكرا ليكي امي
> وكل سنه وحضرتك طيبه​*


شكراااااااااااا ليك يا مايكل 

معلش بقى خيرها فى غيرها 

ربنا يباركك

وانت طيب
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *موضوع روووووووووووووعه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ياامى​*



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الآن أشرحوا لنا كيفية الصيام ..*
> *وشكراً ..*



الصيام ده فى سمك وتونه ومشتقاته 

شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله
 
 ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

RASHY19_7 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
> 
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه



شكرااا ليكى يا قمر

وانتى طيبه
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *موضوع بجد رااااائع... الرب يبارك حضرتك*


شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> موضوع رائع أختى الحبيبة


شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين
> *شكرا جداا
> موضوع رائع
> دمتم بخير*​



شكرااااااا لتشجيعك اخى الغالى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------

